# I've Never...



## Phyrebrat (May 15, 2015)

As an alleged fanboy, I have some guilty admissions to make, and wonder if I'm not alone in this regard. 

I'd like to hear what you're hiding from us and propose a non-judgemental thread on our secrets. Here are a few of mine to kick off with:


I've never read any Tolkien
My least favourite Star Wars movie is _The Empire Strikes Back_
I like Jar Jar Binks.
I don't understand the obsession with Boba Fett
_The Stand _is one of my least favourite Stephen King books


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 15, 2015)

1. I've never read any Stephen King, don't plan to either.
2. My least favourite SF movie I've actually watched is Alien, I hated it. I found the book Starship Troopers OK, but I can't imagine watching the film.
3. I liked the little teddy bears in Starwars. There were only three films ever made though.
4. I don't understand the obsession with Boba Fett either!
5. I like Jordan WOT better than ANY GRR Martin and GRR Martin better than Terry Goodkind or Philip Pullman. But I won't re-read WOT, I have 13 hardback of WOT to give away, about 1 and 1/2 unread. I've two big fat GRR Martin books I won't re-read either: Game of Thrones and a fatter Anthology.
6. While I liked The Hobbit and LOTR very much, I do prefer all the Raymond E Fiest and David Eddings books to the Silmarillion!
7. I nearly bought a Biggles book last week.
8. I STILL like Enid Blyton's Famous Five, maybe more than 50 years later.
9. Harry Potter books and DVDs? They're OK, just a slightly more grown up Enid Blyton. Is Percy Jackson the American Harry Potter?


----------



## kythe (May 16, 2015)

1.  I've never gotten into any sci fi TV show except Star Trek.  I've watched all 5 series.

2.  I've yet to read a sci fi book published since 2000.  

3.  I've never read Stephen King either.

4.  I've never been to any sci fi convention.


----------



## HareBrain (May 16, 2015)

1. I've never been to a con. (Only outside one.)

2. I didn't see Star Wars when it came out, and had no interest in doing so, even though I was a ten-year-old boy.

3. Superhero films bore me, including all the Avengers nonsense.

4. So does Joss Whedon's "snappy", snarky dialogue.

5. I hate all science fiction and fantasy but have to pretend otherwise because I'm trapped here and can't get out.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 16, 2015)

1. Read Asimov nor do I plan to

2. Understand exactly what differing gravity does to things 

3. Eaten my crusts no matter how much it irks people

4. Liked travelling much.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (May 16, 2015)

1. I've never read anything by George Martin.
2. I really liked Dido's first two albums.
3. I've never lied about my age.


----------



## anno (May 16, 2015)

I've never seen things you people wouldn't believe.
Or attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. 
I would've like to have watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. 
So,unfortunately all those moments will be lost in time...not like tears in rain... Or Time to die for that matter...

209 of 213 found this interesting |  Share this


----------



## Dave (May 16, 2015)

Hardly a secret, but I never liked the Star Wars sequels. (No one can understand the obsession with Boba Fett, but I still don't like Jar Jar.)
I have never been to a SciFi Convention, though I did go to the _Star Trek Experience_ in Hyde Park (but having watched friend's children preparing costumes for a Comic Con I hold a secret desire to go.)
I didn't like _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_, so I didn't bother seeing the _Wrath of Khan_ at the cinema - probably missing out on the best in the film series!

I never liked _Star Trek: Enterprise _TV series or the new films by JJ Abrams. N-C-C-1-7-0-1. No bloody A - B - C - or D!
I only read three quarters of _Game of Thrones_ (then the TV series overtook the book and I couldn't be bothered to read any more.)
I've never read Stephen King, but strangely I have read all the Richard Bachman.
Although I loved the _Hobbit,_ I didn't like _Lord of the Rings_ until I read it again, at a much older age.
I don't like the film _Avatar_.
I don't rate most Marvel superhero films. (For some reason I've still watched them.)

I never watched _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ (I might have seen one or two episodes but couldn't tell you which ones.)
I never liked_ Dungeons and Dragons,_ or War Gaming (I wanted to play _Traveller_ but few others did.)
I've never played _World of Warcraft_ (the only MMORPG I've played is _Runequest_ despite dreaming of something like a MMORPG when I was still table top role-playing and using early text-based and simple graphic computer games.) Now I don't have time.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 16, 2015)

I wish Id never found this thread ! AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!   Run Away  !


----------



## Vince W (May 17, 2015)

1. I hated the film Avatar.
2. I can't stand Terry Goodkind.
3. I've never watched Buffy the Vampire Slayer.
4. I've never watched Game of Thrones.
5. I've read a couple of Stephen King books, but I don't rate him very highly.
6. Recently, I've found Honor Harringtion becoming rather tedious.
7. I don't like any of David Weber's non-Harrington books.
8. I never finished watching either Battlestar Galactica series.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 17, 2015)

Ive never watched and episode of Madmen or Breaking Bad, neither show appealed to me.


----------



## Juliana (May 17, 2015)

1. I've never liked Star Trek or Doctor Who
2. I hated _The Matrix_ and could never understand why it was such a hit
3. Like @Phyrebrat, I never understood the Boba Fett obsession
4. Until I moved away from Brazil for university I thought Dungeons and Dragons was just a cutesy kids TV show


----------



## Foxbat (May 17, 2015)

I've never been able to grasp what is so great about these conventions. I've been to one and it did very little for me, although I did meet Brian, Mark Robson and Winter's Sorrow.

I've never seen the attraction of a mobile phone (it's just voluntary tagging in my opinion).

I also have never understood the Boba Fett thing.

I never liked Buffy and I don't like Marvel: Agents Of Shield.

I've never been able to sit through a whole Harry Potter movie and always end up going away to do something less boring instead.


----------



## Hex (May 17, 2015)

I have never managed to read a Scott Lynch or a George Martin. I only managed the first episode of _Game of Thrones_.

Although I love _Buffy, Firefly _and _Dollhouse _with deep and fervent passion, I can't find anything much to enjoy in the Marvel films. 

I get really badly scared by horror, so much so that I can't read it any more. 

If a book has maps/ a character list/ set of heraldic rules at the front, I immediately feel my heart sinking. 

I struggle with a lot of historical fiction.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (May 18, 2015)

I loathed Avatar too. Every single cliche in the book... then some more cliches.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 18, 2015)

Stephen Palmer said:


> I loathed Avatar too. Every single cliche in the book... then some more cliches.



And we're getting sequels.


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 25, 2015)

oh great thread - just discovered it!


Doctor Who bores me to tears.
Star Trek bores me to tears.
I left Star Wars parked in my childhood. I will leave it at those fond memories. Apart from the Ewoks, whose furry cute nonsense came and smothered my enthusiasm for that universe for ever. I do kinda understand the Boba Fett obsession, but it has essentially been killed off by George Lucas actually explaining his back story. (Like the Force too...)
I have barely read any Heinlein. But the first Heinlein book I ever read was _The Number of the Beast_ and that essentially put me off him for life.
The only book I've started but been unable to finish (so far) is the bible. I think it needs a serious edit. 
I'm not fond of trilogies. Or series of books that I need to read five million words to get to the end of the story. If they do they really have to make up for not finishing a big story in a single instalment. i.e. brilliant, stand out and verging on genius. 
The book is always better than the film version....
....expect perhaps _Lord of the Rings_, where PJ's films edge it a bit for me in quite a few areas.
I quite enjoyed the Harry Potter films.
Zardoz is a brilliant SF film.
Even including the acting of Vin Diesel, _Pitch Black _is a brilliant SF film. The sequels are utter pants though.
My favourite Peter Jackson film is _The Lovely Bones_. The music in it always makes me cry.
Ah James Cameron where did it all go so wrong - _The Terminator _and _Aliens..._then it's all been a slow roll off the those majestic peaks ever since. The club _Tech Noir _in Terminator reminds me of going to clubs in Edinburgh in the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## Vince W (May 25, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> oh great thread - just discovered it!
> 
> 
> I have barely read any Heinlein. But the first Heinlein book I ever read was _The Number of the Beast_ and that essentially put me off him for life.



That book would do it.


----------



## Alias Black (May 28, 2015)

1. I don't like star trek.
2. My favorite Star Wars movies were episodes 1-3
3. I enjoyed The Twilight films
4. I play more video games than I read books.
5. I never read Tolkien.


----------



## Overread (May 28, 2015)

1) I've never read any Steven King
2) I don't like all the reboot Dr. Who - I will make a small concession that the latest actor at least looked and acted more like the Dr than all the rest but the shoddy writing 
3) I've never been to a convention - I'd like to go but they always end up far far away and at time when I wind out without any cash (and I do feel that one can't appreciate most without some ready cash to hand)
4) Have a distinct problem with reading the last book in a series - its not that I don't want to its that I don't until the author writes another...
5) Remember names very well - even character names at times. So if the character is identified purely by name and there's no "names list" I can get easily lost.


----------



## Vaz (Jun 12, 2015)

Great thread, glad I found it.


I've never read any Tolkien
I hate star wars
I hate Avatar (Smurf's in Space)
I fully blame Joss Whedon for ruining the "Alien" series.
Harry Potter bores me to tears.
My most prize possession is a massive "Face hugger" Tea mug


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 12, 2015)

I've never read
C.J.Cherryh
Tanith Lee
Lin Carter
Alastair Reynolds
Iain Banks
Andre Norton
Michael Crichton
Thomas Burnett Swann
Barry Malzberg
Terry Pratchett
JK Rowling
George Zebrowski
Olaf Stapledon

i don't roleplay or video-/computergame


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 18, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> I've never read
> C.J.Cherryh
> Tanith Lee
> Lin Carter
> ...




All excellent writers.


----------



## Mad Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

I never watch horror films. Especially not in the theatre. I usually start laughing in the wrong places and cheer on the killer, shouting hurrahs at each taken-out impossibly clear skinned cheerleader. People start moving away in their seats.

I never watch Natalie Portman  Star Wars films.
(Nor Natalie Portman films altogether. Personal Bias. I encountered her on my way to classes, whilst her was walking her dog on her break from filming. She was busy trying to get her dog to redecorate the public sidewalk. I addressed her to give her notice of my presence and that I was attempting to pass her on the sidewalk (silly me for starting it!). I greeted her cordially "Good Morning! What a cute little dog!" As I passed and was continuing towards my school, she pulled out the cigarette from her mouth she had been taking a drag on and blowing the smoke in my direction, she shrieked, "Cute? What? You want to F*CK MY DOG? YOU F*CKING MORON! NICE F*CKING HAT! WANT TO PUT MY DOG IN THAT HAT AND F*CK IT YOU PERVERT?!"
I raised one eyebrow when she ran out of steam. It was quite early in the day to be out pimping your pet, after all. Said sweetly, "Have a nice day!"  and got away from what seemed to be an escaped mental patient.
I never wore that hat again, for fear it had some wierd mutant ability in attracting lunatics. The X-crazy Factor. )
I never finished the Wheel of Time series.
I never stopped reading comics. I don't believe in arbitrarily growing up, either.
I never have played any Xbox or Playstation games. I am loyal to my Nintendo systems.
I have never understood the attraction for Patrick Stewart. Face it, Persis Khambatta looked way hotter without hair then he ever will.
I never cried when Matt Smith was dying in Doctor Who. I was secretly hoping they would bring back David Tennant.
I never understood the dislike for Ewoks. They were part Wookie after all.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 24, 2015)

1) My name was Steven King so I changed it
2) Star Trek is very good, back here in the sixties
3)Tolkien was good, even StarWars was okay in the 70s
4)I love having never read any Harry Potter


----------



## J Riff (Jun 24, 2015)

DbL Post**

uhh... I haven't seen any really good SF films for a while now.


----------



## Mad Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

J Riff said:


> 1) My name was Steven King so I changed it
> 2) Star Trek is very good, back here in the sixties
> 3)Tolkien was good, even StarWars was okay in the 70s
> 4)I love having never read any Harry Potter


You are doing it again. You are Time traveling, aren't you, JRiff? That was just one of those loop things that could have destroyed the universe. Thank you for saving us.
  I have never Time Traveled. I am jealous.
(Dreams of the beautiful world without Harry Potter in it... What? I'd have to give up my Gameboy? What do you game with here? PONG? NOOOOOOOO!!!!!)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 24, 2015)

I've stopped reading Heinlein after _Time Enough for Love_
I'm fond of(among others)
the Simpsons
South Park
Big train
Alan Partridge(satire of the century!)
Fry and Laury ,Smith and Jones,MPyth,Fast Show
Parks and Recreations
The Office(BOTH versions)
Episodes
Sherlock(ONLY the British ones)
Luther
Silent Witness
Frost
**EDIT** and COMMUNITy,of course

i've NEVER watched _24_


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 24, 2015)

...told, and will never tell (and am not telling), the truth when I post online. 

* Cue a surprisingly** large number of computers connected to the Internet bursting into flames. *


** - Surprising because, truth to tell, I've never bought into the idea that a computer would burst into flames on receiving self-contradictory information.

​


----------



## Droflet (Jun 24, 2015)

The human brain is a computer. Anyone's sizzling?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 24, 2015)

Ursa major said:


> .
> ** - Surprising because, truth to tell, I've never bought into the idea that a computer would burst into flames on receiving self-contradictory information



More likely to do so a day or so after the guarantee finishes.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 27, 2015)

I've never been able to get into Manga.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 2, 2015)

1.  I don’t get _Dr Who_ at all. It’s British-by-numbers and just a bit silly.
2.  Most superhero stuff leaves me cold, especially the more pretentious stuff.
3.  Likewise most YA.
4.  Manga leaves me even more cold.
5.  _Starship Troopers_ (the novel) is rubbish.
6.  I don’t hate _Avatar_ half as much as the rest of mankind does.
7.  Joss Whedon’s dialogue is overrated because everyone sounds pretty much the same.
8.  I’ve never liked conventions enough to be properly into them.
9.  I quite like a lot of things, but I’m not hugely into many of them.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 2, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jul 2, 2015)

1.  Don't  like Tolkien
2. Or Brandon Sanderson
3. Or China Mieville
4. Of Stephen King's books I only liked the Tommyknockers.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

Ive never gotten beyond *Harry Potter and The Philosophers Stone.*


----------



## Vince W (Jul 3, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Ive never gotten beyond *Harry Potter and The Philosophers Stone.*



Still further than I've gotten.

I've never enjoyed 'urban' fantasy of any sort.


----------

